# Suche Gästepass



## jimlight (2. August 2012)

Hi Leute. 
Da im Moment bei mir Flaute in Sachen MMO's/Rollenspielen ist, wollte ich endlich mal Diablo 3 ausprobieren.
Hätte noch jemand einen Key übrig?
Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------

